# Top 10 Reasons the Reformed Theologian Did Not Cross the Road



## CharlieJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Top 10 Reasons the Reformed Theologian Did Not Cross the Road


----------



## Andres (Jul 24, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought this would be a thread to submit our own:

1) The minister on the other side was making an altar call.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 24, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## dudley (Jul 24, 2010)

Poimen said:


> I thought this would be a thread to submit our own:
> 
> 1) The minister on the other side was making an altar call.



Pastor Dan, Excellent idea.....another idea "Let us bring them to the "Lords table" not a pagan altar of sacrifice!"


----------

